# T-Track Steady Rest



## Allen (Jun 12, 2016)

This is a T-Track Steady Rest that uses four rollerblade wheels... other than the T-Track and wheels, it's made from wood.
Hope you can make sense out of the tutorial.
Allen

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, Allen -- this is very clear and straightforward. I've added it to my list


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cool idea


----------



## Allen (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, Gents. 
I just got online for a few minutes today. i received a message about posting pdf files, but I won't be able to correct the problem until I get to where I can get online more easily. I apologize for any inconvenience I've caused by posting the pdf files. 
Allen


----------



## Mr.GfCs (Oct 17, 2016)

Allen said:


> This is a T-Track Steady Rest that uses four rollerblade wheels... other than the T-Track and wheels, it's made from wood.
> Hope you can make sense out of the tutorial.
> Allen


I've been looking for a simple Steady Rest to build and I have to hand it to you, this is probably the easiest one I've seen. 4 wheels actually gives you better support and anti-vibration properties. Plus, the act that they are in a T-track that is in a slot... well that just makes it that much easier to insure that the wheels all line up and provide equal support.


----------

